

Ask HN: Startup jobs in Grails - visava

Any Startup using Grails framework and has open positions?
======
iKnowKungFoo
<http://jobsearch.monster.com/search/?q=grails>

------
sjd
Checkout grailsjobs.com, Grails is awesome btw!

